# Faces Context nicht gefunden



## Bluevelvet64 (21. Dez 2007)

Hallo

ich benötige in einem Web Projekt ein Frameset. ist Kundenwunsch. In der start.jsp die das Frameset beinhalten habe ich 

den Tag

<f:view>

   <frameset
      ...
   </frameset>

</f:view>

eingefügt.

In der Login.jsp möchte ich nun folgendes benutzen

<h:form>

   ...
   ...

</h:form>

und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung.

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: An exception occurred processing JSP page /pages/login/login.jsp at line 9

6: 
7: <div class="oben">Login & Bereich</div>
8: 
9: <h:form>
10:     <DIV class="loginbox_priv">
11:         <DIV class="textueber"></DIV>
12:         <DIV class="textbox">Name</div>

Stacktrace:
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:524)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:435)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:320)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:266)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	org.netbeans.modules.web.monitor.server.MonitorFilter.doFilter(MonitorFilter.java:390)

root cause

java.lang.RuntimeException: Cannot find FacesContext
	javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentClassicTagBase.getFacesContext(UIComponentClassicTagBase.java:1797)
	javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentClassicTagBase.setJspId(UIComponentClassicTagBase.java:1614)


Wieso wird FacesContext nicht gefunden. Ohne Frameset geht es ???

Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## maki (21. Dez 2007)

Framesets werden so nicht mit JSF funktionieren, am besten abgewöhnen.

includes wären doch eher was du brauchst, oder?


----------



## Bluevelvet64 (21. Dez 2007)

Da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht. Aber für dieses Projekt wäre es eben gut geeignet. ich benötige ein fest stehendes Menu auf der linken Seite, aber ein scrollfähiges Fenster im mittleren Bereich. Mit css ist das auch nicht ganz so hin zu bekommen,wie mit einem Frame. Habe aber schon vermutet das es probleme gibt mit Frameset und JSF.

Eine andere Frage.

Ich habe das Projekt nach dem Deployen in das webapps Verzeichnis vom Tomcat kopiert und den Tomcat gestartet. Die Applikation lief. Dann habe ich noch einige Datails an der Applikation geändert, den Tomcat gestoppt und die neue Applikation wieder in das Verzeichnis kopiert. ( Gleicher Vorgang wie zuvor ). Dann habe ich den Tomcat wieder gestartet. Jetzt laüft die Anwendung nicht mehr. Es gibt in der catalina.out keine Fehlermedlungen. Jedoch konnte ich beim ersten starten in der catalina.out sehen das die Anwendung gestartet wurde, beim zweiten starten fehlte der Eintrag. Was könnte der Grund sein, das Tomcat die Anwendung nicht findet.

Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## maki (21. Dez 2007)

1. Tomcta stoppen
2- Das Anwendungsverzeichnis unter TOMCAT_HOME/webapps löschen
3. Das work Verzeichniss löschen
4. die jar ins webapp vezeichnis kopieren
5. Tomcat starten

Die logs sollten verraten warum er sie Anwendung nicht mehr mag (konfig fehler?)


----------



## Bluevelvet64 (21. Dez 2007)

Danke für Deine Antwort,

habe den Fehler gerade gefunden. Beim zeiten kopieren wurden weder die class dateien noch die faces libs mit kopiert.

Trotzdem Danke


----------

